

Dear HN, I have a charitable proposition for you, but I need your help - Rabidmonkey1
http://www.islandreefjob.com/#/applicants/watch/Nfbkm_h6554
Dear HN,<p>I normally wouldn't submit this here, but I'm kind of desperate. I tried to submit on Reddit and was immediately downmodded by trolls and /b/-tard types who disparaged me. I enjoy hacker news because everyone here is helpful and intelligent and never unnecessarily mean. To get to the point...<p>I have a way to make a sizeable donation to several charities, but I need your help. I'll explain, so please bear with me.<p>The tourism board of Queensland, Australia is holding a contest for what they are calling "The Best Job in the World." You get to live on the islands of the Great Barrier reef and work for 6 months, while collecting the equivalent of $100,000 USD.<p>Candidates need to submit a video, and then get voted up or selected by a panel.<p>I submitted my video several days ago, but unfortunately, I'm way over my head in this virtual popularity contest that's kind of beginning to remind me of what goes on in high school! I have a group of maybe 250 friends on facebook I can directly reach, but some of these people have over 30,000 views! How can I compete?<p>HN - I desperately need your help!<p>I wanted to be different and stand out when I made this video, so I spent 4 days locked in my room, animating my video, which is in the link above. Please visit it and give it the highest rating you can. I hope you enjoy it!<p>But Why should you do this? <i></i>Because with my acceptance to this job, I will give a sizeable donation to several charities.<i></i> You can help me help other people in need. I'm thinking at least 10 percent of what I make, and hopefully more. To any who would scoff at this proposition, note, this is not a small number in the least. You vote can help make a real difference here.<p>Some history about me - I'm a 22 year old who had the great misfortune of graduating this past May in this horrid economic climate that only seems to be getting worse in the foreseeable future.. I've been getting by by doing freelance video work, which I only got by providing 3 months of free internship work at a studio, post-graduation. This job could literally start me off in my life on the right foot and be a tremendous boon to some deserving charities.<p>Some of the charities I want to give to/am considering: Doctors Without Borders, Make a Wish Foundation, Ronald McDonald House, St. Jude's...<p>And please, I would love to hear suggestions of any particular charities you would like to see helped - I don't know enough and will consider everything I hear.<p>So, just to review - please watch and rate my video 5 stars, spread the word, upmod this story; this will help me get the job worth 100,000. I will then be able to give at least 10 percent to various charities.<p>Thanks for your help!!
======
Rabidmonkey1
Dear HN,

I normally wouldn't submit this here, but I'm kind of desperate. I tried to
submit on Reddit and was immediately downmodded by trolls and /b/-tard types
who disparaged me. I enjoy hacker news because everyone here is helpful and
intelligent and never unnecessarily mean. To get to the point...

I have a way to make a sizeable donation to several charities, but I need your
help. I'll explain, so please bear with me.

The tourism board of Queensland, Australia is holding a contest for what they
are calling "The Best Job in the World." You get to live on the islands of the
Great Barrier reef and work for 6 months, while collecting the equivalent of
$100,000 USD.

Candidates need to submit a video, and then get voted up or selected by a
panel.

I submitted my video several days ago, but unfortunately, I'm way over my head
in this virtual popularity contest that's kind of beginning to remind me of
what goes on in high school! I have a group of maybe 250 friends on facebook I
can directly reach, but some of these people have over 30,000 views! How can I
compete?

HN - I desperately need your help!

I wanted to be different and stand out when I made this video, so I spent 4
days locked in my room, animating my video, which is in the link above. Please
visit it and give it the highest rating you can. I hope you enjoy it!

But Why should you do this? __Because with my acceptance to this job, I will
give a sizeable donation to several charities. __You can help me help other
people in need. I'm thinking at least 10 percent of what I make, and hopefully
more. To any who would scoff at this proposition, note, this is not a small
number in the least. You vote can help make a real difference here.

Some history about me - I'm a 22 year old who had the great misfortune of
graduating this past May in this horrid economic climate that only seems to be
getting worse in the foreseeable future.. I've been getting by by doing
freelance video work, which I only got by providing 3 months of free
internship work at a studio, post-graduation. This job could literally start
me off in my life on the right foot and be a tremendous boon to some deserving
charities.

Some of the charities I want to give to/am considering: Doctors Without
Borders, Make a Wish Foundation, Ronald McDonald House, St. Jude's...

And please, I would love to hear suggestions of any particular charities you
would like to see helped - I don't know enough and will consider everything I
hear.

So, just to review - please watch and rate my video 5 stars, spread the word,
upmod this story; this will help me get the job worth 100,000. I will then be
able to give at least 10 percent to various charities.

Thanks for your help!!

~~~
Rabidmonkey1
Is this really such a horrible idea that it's worthy of downvotes by mods? I
mean, I'm literally willing to give at least 10,000 to charity if I can get
help for this, which is a whole lot of money last time I checked. And it
doesn't cost you anything except a few clicks.

~~~
icey
So, you think that because it was a terrible idea to post this on Reddit you
somehow think it's a good idea to post here?

I see you've made other contributions here, so I do see you're not trolling or
spamming; but this really doesn't fit the HN environment.

~~~
Rabidmonkey1
No, you misunderstand. I posted on Reddit previously and was dugg down by
troll types. See the aftermath here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/bestof/comments/7zgyw/dear_reddit_i_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/bestof/comments/7zgyw/dear_reddit_i_will_give_a_sizeable_donation_to/)

And you're right, I'm def not trying to spam or anything. Just trying to get
some help and in return give a bit.

